# Back and forth decisions in Virginia Beach



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

I grew up surfing 1st st VB and Croatan but sadly never fished much there. It sounds like you’ve thought about this a great deal and, I suspect, have already made your decision. If you’re comfortable with the added costs then pull the trigger especially if you have your wife’s support. 
You can almost always buy fish for less than the cost of catching them... But that isn’t the reason why almost all of us go fishing. Best of luck to you.


----------



## cdmalgee (Oct 15, 2020)

Salt said:


> eal and, I suspect, have already made your decision. If you’re comfortable with the added costs then pull the trigger especially if you have your wife’s support.
> You can almost always buy fish for less than the cost of catching them... But that isn’t the reason why almost all of us go fishing. Best of luck to you.


I really haven't. Which is odd for me. I bought my first house after seeing it online and doing a single walk-through. I'm really torn about this one, and I think what it'll come down to is: How well can a boat be poled in the water here, and how well could an 18' 2" bay boat be poled, period. 

I've done some cycling - both on and off road, and bought a hybrid initially. It was supposed to do both, and it wasn't a good road bike, and it wasn't a good mountain bike. Now I own one of each.... are boats the same?


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

I doubt you want to be poling a bay boat, especially since the draft keeps you in water that a trolling motor can be used in, try poling from a cooler on the back deck before spending money on a platform. Similar situation, have a Pathfinder bay boat (12” draft) and Beavertail skiff (8” draft). The skiff is actually on the larger end and it is not poled nearly as easily as a true TPS, I use it when fishing alone or going on vacation, easier to handle by myself and easier to trailer. A TPS would be great, but am near so much larger water that it would hardly get any use, also the BT is perfect for tarpon in FL.

Best solution I have, other than having two boats, is find a fishing buddy who has a TPS.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

I’m up in NOVA and fish the tidal Potomac, shallow areas of the Bay, and the eastern shore backwaters with my 17 Ankona SUV. Bought it back in 2013 after selling my Dad’s 19 foot proline center console upon his passing. While I miss the occasional offshore runs for dolphin and false albacore, I wouldn’t reverse that decision if I had to do it over again. I pole, paddle, and use a trolling motor on my skiff depending on the conditions and locations. Fishing for largemouth, striped bass, reds, trout, and even tarpon are more than enough to keep me happy. Been out in some very rough conditions too. If you have any questions on my experiences in the Chesapeake area I’d be happy to offer my thoughts.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I live in the VA Beach area, and I have a Hewes Redfisher 18 with a poling tower. I dont even think about poling it, too heavy, but it does float fairly shallow and I can get in any place I want in the VA beach area or Poquoson. For what its worth, either go for a lighter boat with a poling platform or dont even bother in your current boat.


----------



## VB Fly Fisher (Mar 23, 2018)

Welcome to Va Beach, Chris. I live in Va beach as well and kind of went through a similar situation as to what you're in....Started off with a Parker 21 SE then went to a 2310 Action Craft Coast Bay to now a 16' Poling Skiff. While I do miss fishing the CBBT for Tog and Sheeps every now and then, my main passion is fly fishing and that is all I do and could not be more content with my setup now. Being able to tow the boat to surrounding waters and not worry about the additional maintenance and cost of leaving the boat in a wet slip is great. We have some really good flats in the surrounding areas as well as the Eastern Shore that will allow you to put the poling platform to use and be quite successful with the fly rod. Also, take the annual Boatel Fee and put it towards a destination trip. Best of luck in your decision and Tight Lines!
Mark


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

cdmalgee said:


> I really haven't. Which is odd for me. I bought my first house after seeing it online and doing a single walk-through. I'm really torn about this one, and I think what it'll come down to is: How well can a boat be poled in the water here, and how well could an 18' 2" bay boat be poled, period.
> 
> I've done some cycling - both on and off road, and bought a hybrid initially. It was supposed to do both, and it wasn't a good road bike, and it wasn't a good mountain bike. Now I own one of each.... are boats the same?


Yes.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

instead of poling the bay boat, think "controlled drift".


----------



## cdmalgee (Oct 15, 2020)

Loogie said:


> I live in the VA Beach area, and I have a Hewes Redfisher 18 with a poling tower. I dont even think about poling it, too heavy, but it does float fairly shallow and I can get in any place I want in the VA beach area or Poquoson. For what its worth, either go for a lighter boat with a poling platform or dont even bother in your current boat.


Were you on the inlet side of Humes island with your family about 3 weeks ago? I saw a Hewes Redfisher with a poling platform but it seemed like they (maybe you?) were leaving when I was pulling up - and with a woman and small kids, I didn't want to roll up on whoever it was to ask questions about the poling platform that could've gone on for the full tidal change. 

That Hewes weighs quite a bit more than my boat, but they draft the same - yours, and then the post below it really helped me make a decision... selling my bay boat in the spring and getting a poling skiff. I'm right at the end of the CBBT off Pleasure House, and have been looking forward to going up there and Mobjack and Poquoson, as well as the occasional run south.


----------



## cdmalgee (Oct 15, 2020)

VB Fly Fisher said:


> Welcome to Va Beach, Chris. I live in Va beach as well and kind of went through a similar situation as to what you're in....Started off with a Parker 21 SE then went to a 2310 Action Craft Coast Bay to now a 16' Poling Skiff. While I do miss fishing the CBBT for Tog and Sheeps every now and then, my main passion is fly fishing and that is all I do and could not be more content with my setup now. Being able to tow the boat to surrounding waters and not worry about the additional maintenance and cost of leaving the boat in a wet slip is great. We have some really good flats in the surrounding areas as well as the Eastern Shore that will allow you to put the poling platform to use and be quite successful with the fly rod. Also, take the annual Boatel Fee and put it towards a destination trip. Best of luck in your decision and Tight Lines!
> Mark


Thank you, Mark. I've really missed the opportunities that I used to have with a fly living west of here, but love shallow inshore stuff, and am learning. Being able to hit the surrounding waters, and the fact that it seems like quite a few more locals than I realized are successfully using a skiff has me sold. I just got here when the VCFA started cancelling their meetings for obvious reasons - but I'm really looking forward to getting to know others with similar interests, and the down low on some of the spots, and types of spots that I need to know to recognize patterns on my own. I'm pretty excited about it!


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Chris, I am a VCFA member btw, obviously not very active with CV-19, however its a fabulous group of guys. We rent a house in Harkers for mid oct-mid sep, those Albies will put you "into the backing". My Redfisher floats in pretty skinny water I routinely fish one foot of water with no issues, If I have 1/3 load of gas, I can get skinnier if required, all on the TM. Catching reds consistently on the fly in VA is difficult, and requires lots of time on the water to figure things out. This has been my best year so far. I like to target salt marsh creeks, and openings, work areas that are productive with good structure for fish that like to ambush or hunt their food. If I only take my fly rods it forces me to fly fishing tactics, I take my spinning gear when its too windy or I have a guest that doesn't fly fish. It has taken me ten years to be able to say, I'm going to have a chance at Red on the fly today. I know what the conditions need to look like from previous efforts. I will be taking my Redfisher back to Florida in Nov, we have a place in Sanibel. I have a friend that has a poling skiff and we fish the same area, just switch who's boat were on. The beauty of the Hewes Redfisher is that it can work as a Bayboat and it excels at inshore salt marsh fishing. Good luck with whatever you choose, feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------

